# need a pond guru.



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve had some health,surgery this spring ,havn,t been to the pond much, was out there wensday ,my pond has turned brown like mud,[I,ve NO water running into my pond, only rain water and what I pump from a well. ] looking for some one or [company to check things out. pond is 30yrs old always been clean water ,


----------



## Rufko (Feb 4, 2008)

I used Jones Fish . They came out to look and evaluate the pond . They come out for free for first visit . Christina came out and was very knowledgeable and helpful. You can pay to have them treat the pond or they will give you recommendations on self treating. I had problems with weeds growing from bottom of pond and taking over shallower areas and had great success treating these 
issues .I used the Medina location on route 18 .


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Seeing this thread I called Jones Fish and they came out the same day! With everything that is going on now I was impressed....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Depending n where you are located either Jones or Aquadoc. I have used both for my pond.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rufko said:


> I used Jones Fish . They came out to look and evaluate the pond . They come out for free for first visit . Christina came out and was very knowledgeable and helpful. You can pay to have them treat the pond or they will give you recommendations on self treating. I had problems with weeds growing from bottom of pond and taking over shallower areas and had great success treating these
> issues .I used the Medina location on route 18 .


How long ago did you use Jones for your pond? I called yesterday about having someone come out and they said it was $170 just to come and give a recommendation. Even when I told them I'd be buying my treatment items from them.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

That is not right, I use them now and they came out for free back in March. Their website says the visit is free too..
*Free Estimates*
Consider having the experts at Jones Fish & Lake Management care for your pond. The first step is contacting us for a free algae and aquatic weed control estimate. Our Lake Management team will visit the pond site and discuss with you any concerns and goals for the pond. We will then provide you with a customized proposal that takes into account your specific needs. The proposal can be as simple as algae and submerged aquatic weed control, but may also include options like cattail control, pond colorant or nutrient reduction programs.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe I'll call the Medina store directly. I called the 800# that was on the site. I just thought that much money sounded rediculous. I could see if that was an upfront charge just so you're not wasting their time, and it was waived once you purchased items or a service package from them. My issue is my pond is spring fed and has a discharge. I don't want to waste my time and money if the weed and algea control will just be flushed out before doing its job.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> I,ve had some health,surgery this spring ,havn,t been to the pond much, was out there wensday ,my pond has turned brown like mud,[I,ve NO water running into my pond, only rain water and what I pump from a well. ] looking for some one or [company to check things out. pond is 30yrs old always been clean water ,



*Would you guys be able to post some pictures of your ponds?*

One of the old 'farts' that I hang out with, is a licensed pond chemical dealer, & WAS a pond & small lake Builder.
He just might be able to give you guys some easy, cheap-fix ideas!?


----------

